# [SOLVED] Remove message header in Outlook 2007?



## NeWcS (Oct 28, 2004)

I there a way to hide or make smaller the message header? It takes up a lot of room on the screen?










thank you!!!

-Jay


----------



## NeWcS (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Remove message header in Outlook 2007?*

I found my answer http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/outlook/HA010872971033.aspx


----------

